# 3rd times a charm



## lowe1648 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the 3rd winter in a row I'm planning on making a run down the Mississippi from Grand Rapids to Brainerd Mn. Looking at the maps it is the longest stretch without a dam on the upper Mississippi. It works out to 174 miles if I don't check out any of the tributaries. The past 2 springs it hasn't happened because of the river still locked up or other issues. 3 days and 2 nights should leave plenty of time to check out a few tribs on each stretch. Got the fingers crossed for good weather and open water.


----------



## ggoldy (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you should take it all the way to the gulf. (grinning...and stiring the pot a bit)


----------



## lowe1648 (Jan 9, 2014)

I think I'd want to swap boats out once I hit lock and dam #1. I'll stick to the shallow water up north.


----------



## Canoeman (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe i'll load up 30+ gallons of fuel n run with ya.. Sounds like lots of running..

ok i edited it and rethought my above post below..



180 miles at 35 mph at wot @ 11.5 gph.. 

thats 5.2 hours running straight wot.. 

thats 59.2 Gallons.. round up to 60.. 

Average it to 6 lbs a gallon.. 360 lbs of gas.. thats exactly double what i weigh.

60 gallons X $3.29 per gallon(Current price) = $197.40.. so $200.00


----------



## SquiggyFreud (Jan 17, 2014)

Sounds like fun...are you sleeping in the boat or docking and finding a hotel? I have always wanted to do the same, but go north from Louisiana.


----------



## openseat (Jan 18, 2014)

Business is dead enough at that time of year for the boat-shuttle-for-hire guys that you might find one that will take you and your boat(s) up to Grand Rapids, so you can leave your tow rig(s) in Brainerd.


----------



## flatboat (Feb 19, 2014)

I've always wanted to do the houseboat down the Big Muddy from L&D # 1 to within 1 mile of my house in sw Louisiana . Just take the whole summer , maybe one year ..... 
Mark Twain said it so well 
“Twenty years from now you will be more disappointed by the things that you didn't do than by the ones you did do. So throw off the bowlines. Sail away from the safe harbor. Catch the trade winds in your sails. Explore. Dream. Discover.”


----------

